# A real Mill Hollow report 4-1



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mill Hollow Res. - Today was the day to knock the Albino Trout off my bucket list. Arrived at 2:30pm to hellish winds. I decided to rig my pontoon and wait it out. In the mean time I threw out the trusty spinner blue fox gold. I caught the 1st rainbow of the day. With that out of the way I saw the Albinos cruising the shore at the dam. The fly rod was deployed. Sure enough I had one on the line within minutes but it got off as I was hoisting the fish up. After a while all I could get was follows and 1 brook trout. It was toon time!

As I paddled out to the inlets I "paddle trolled" a blue fox gold #2 and within a minute I had the biggest fish of the day.....a 14 inch rainbow trout. So I tried the canadian trolling again and bam I had to good hits on my way to the inlets. Sure enough at the inlets I saw a few albinos and I tried to temp them with the goods (which was a ton of flies in my box). Eventually I got my 1st ever albino on a adams dry fly. Then came the tigers, brookies, and even a rainbow. I kept tossing the dries till the action died down. I returned to the dam and fly fished from shore. I continued the good luck streak with a prince nymph under a adams. There was tigers, brookies, and a albino too that wanted more. I even had a double with 2 tigers till one got lucky and got off before shore. By 9pm I was out of there. In total I got 16 fish (2 rainbows, 3 albinos, 4 brook trout, and 7 tiger trout).

(Inspiration brought to you by......JoeRandall)

My 1st ever Albino Trout









My 2nd Albino Trout









A bumble bee in a purple Gerianium









The Red Eye of the Albino as well as the Adams Fly









The Tiger Trout of Mill Hollow









The Sunset, enhanced by the smoke from all the fires


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Several years ago my brother caught a pretty good sized albino from the river near our cabin. He cleaned it out, brought it home, and put it in the freezer until we ate it. When my dad showed it to my uncle, his response was "did you catch it from the stream coming out of the nuclear plant?" Needless to say, he didn't understand that it wasn't anything more than a rainbow with a genetic anomaly. I still laugh at his reaction to this day. 

I had a love/hate relationship with those fish growing up. Most of the ones they planted in the river by our cabin were large, and of course easily visible. I would pitch spinners at them all day long, and only caught a couple in all those year's. Most of the time they hung out under the undercut banks, (i suppose to get out of the bright light that is troublesome for albinos of all species) so it was tough to entice them out of hiding. But they seemed to be decent fighters. I have since gotten over the novelty of albino fish, but I suppose they do help kids to see what lurks beneath the surface.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics and cool fish. Good job.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the report. I've been meaning to hit that up, so I'm glad to see your success.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Another fish....and another place off the bucket list. Looks like my Albino from East Canyon bucket lister that I had over you....has been taken down...now all I can hold over you is that mine was bigger. 

Interesting lake you fished there......might just have to check it out someday.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaser said:


> Several years ago my brother caught a pretty good sized albino from the river near our cabin. He cleaned it out, brought it home, and put it in the freezer until we ate it. When my dad showed it to my uncle, his response was "did you catch it from the stream coming out of the nuclear plant?" Needless to say, he didn't understand that it wasn't anything more than a rainbow with a genetic anomaly. I still laugh at his reaction to this day.
> 
> I had a love/hate relationship with those fish growing up. Most of the ones they planted in the river by our cabin were large, and of course easily visible. I would pitch spinners at them all day long, and only caught a couple in all those year's. Most of the time they hung out under the undercut banks, (i suppose to get out of the bright light that is troublesome for albinos of all species) so it was tough to entice them out of hiding. But they seemed to be decent fighters. I have since gotten over the novelty of albino fish, but I suppose they do help kids to see what lurks beneath the surface.


 I think that is great Chaser. Yep we ate one 2 years ago from East Canyon and it was just like the rainbow trout you catch everywhere else.

I think a reason they hide is that they are easy targets for predators. I am sure birds can see them from a mile away. The sunlight is one idea I didn't think about so thanks for that. It is entertaining to watch them inspect your dry fly and even better when they take it. Good times.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you got some albinos! There cool cause you can watch there actions almost the hole time while your trying to pick them.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeRandall said:


> Glad you got some albinos! There cool cause you can watch there actions almost the hole time while your trying to pick them.


Yeah I saw that post about 10 albinos caught and thought...."well now is the time to visit that place and knock one more off the good old bucket list!" I had never been to Mill Hollow and almost went last year. Thanks for the push man! It was a truly beautiful place.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Your welcome and it is a nice place. I their is another pond up the road there to. I can't remember the name but I'm gunna try it next time I think.


----------

